# what pad do you use?



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I am in need of a new pad for willow. Right now, I have an air ride SMX pad by pro choice, but it is so long and stiff and it rubs the hair on her croup area and makes it all yucky. I was thinking the charmayne james barrel version of this pad, because it is a bit smaller, but I heard these pads are just as stiff and crappy. I have heard that wool and felt pads are great, but I don't know much about them. I was just wondering what everyone uses and what you think of them. I heard those 5 star pads are great but they are expensive and the closest dealer is 2 provinces away. :-(


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have three Charmayne James Barrel Saddle Pads and they are excellent. I would suggest them to anybody. Flashy and well built. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

I use an ESP mermory foam pad. They are pretty expensive but never wear out. You can use them on multiple horses because the memory foam just pops right back up! The one I have is 30" long and I have 3 short back horses. The pads can come in plain black or they will have a "cover pad" type cover haha thats a good description, sorry  I REALLY like them. Forgot to add, they come in square skirt or round skirt (the black ones are on round and sqare, the others come in square only)


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've used a lot of different pads over the years including the Professional Choice pads. The best I've ever used, and the one I'm currently using, is a 7/8 5 Star. I tried the knockoffs and found them to be junk, they just didn't hold up. 

I got mine for $160 and I figure if I get 5 years from it, that's only a little over $30 per year. I found that the difference it makes in my saddle fit and my horse's attitude, it was well worth the price. I ride ~15-18 hours per week on average (more in the warmer 3 seasons and less in the winter) so I want pad that will hold up and make my horse comfortable.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I also use 5 star pads. I love them. I've had mine 1 year and used it about 20ish hours a week in the winter and way more through the year and it still looks brand new. I really like how they come soft and ready fit to the horses back.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

5 star pads are well worth the money. I buy mine from the nicest lady you could ever hope to meet in Montana. She can have whatever you want custom made. If you're interested, PM me. I know she is running Christmas specials right now. My cousin just got an AWESOME price on her pad and it is totally custom.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Over the years I have used many different brands and type of pads and have found Classic Equine to be the best. At least for my reiners. They hold up well help keep the horses from getting sore and so on.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i love classic equine saddle pads, they are well well worth the money. I also love the impact gel pads, there awsome, and they last forever. I have had mine for 5 years and it still looks new.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Classic Equiine ESP and I think the quality of my pad is terrible. The wear leathers started coming unstitched in the first 5-10 uses.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

IMPACT GEL. I have used everything that I could find. Pro Choice does a great job with technology and studies on their pads so for the right horse and rider they are great. You have to find out what works for you but I love my impact gel. You can find them on line and order them. I will tell you that they are expensive but they last along time and work really good for most horses. Good luck would like to hear what you pick.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I've used Pro choice and hate them. They break down too quickly for the amount of money. I've had the Classic Equine ESP pad before. I really liked it. Used it for 4 years and it still hasnt broken down. The down fall is that for a horse that's a sweater... like mine... it didnt breath very well. So for him I switched to the OrthoEquine pad. (I guess you guys may know them as the Team Steinhoff pads) They were nice enough to give one to me. I've really liked it so far. The inserts can be removed so that the saddle pad dries quickly and it still has a "memory foam" inserts inside the cloth sleeves. Breathes much better and much easier to take care of.

I've heard a lot of good from the 5 star pads and the Cutter pads. I know Cutter pads last FOREVER but I really dislike them as far as the wool pads. Mine would never dry out as both of my horses are sweaters.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ Really? Dang it ... mom just ordered me one for Christmas. I think I'll look into getting a 5 star as my next one.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought my first SaddleRight pad 4 years ago and it still looks great. they are wool / felt, thinner weight so you can still feel the horse under you, very well made, and orthopedic construction. I now have one for each of my horses. As a matter of fact, I am so sold on the pads that I now sell them.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I looked at Saddlerights, 5 star and even ordered a Thinline pad that I returned. I'm currently using a Clinton Anderson PRS pad on Vida and love it. I used a Skito pad for years and still use it on Saro. Both are really great pads. I love my Skito best because I can remove the inside and wash the outside. It always comes out looking brand new. My husband liked my PRS so well he bought one of his own :lol:


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a Charmayne James Ortho-Sport SMx and I love it! I would def. reccommend it too. It has the fill in behind thes shoulders and spine + kidney relief....I really like it.


----------

